# B8-look for B7 Audi A4 from Hofele



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

One niche German tuner Hofele has become known for is what it calls its "Facelift" line whereby the company uses design inspired by more modern Audis to attempt to update the look of a car. This was one of the first companies to offer retrofit single grille kits for B6 A4/S4, Cabriolets, Mk1 TTs, C5 A6/S6/RS 6 and more. The transformation works better in some applications than others so we're curious to see what our readers think of this particular setup.

For its latest facelift Hofele has applied a B8 S4-style look to the front of the B7 Audi A4/S4. It appears the bumper uses actual stock B8 inserts for a more OEM look, which is something we applaud and something we've been wishing body kit manufacturers would do more of because when you spent all of that money to change the look of your car it's often disappointing to get some cut mesh for a look that's far from finished off.

While the inserts are relatively subtle, our jury is still out on the overall look. Our OE+ loving side would like to see the car with factory Audi wheels and sans those aftermarket "devil eyes" headlights with LED DRL arrays. We'll leave it to you. Let us know what you think.

Read more about it on the Hofele website * HERE * and check out more photos below.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

EEk - that's really just not attractive...


----------

